# Gefährden Ostsee-Angler wirklich die Fischbestände?



## Silvio.i (10. Juni 2022)

Sorry, aber eine selten nutzlosere Veranstaltung gesehen. Der Kormoran hat keine Schuld und den Schleppnetzflotten kann auch keine Schaden am Fischbestand und Meeresboden nachgewiesen werden.


----------



## Kuddeldaddel (12. Juni 2022)

Eine Redegewandheit von Herrn Zimmermann macht es natürlich den anderen Teilnehmern aus dem Bereich Angler, doch recht schwer.


----------



## thanatos (13. Juni 2022)

nein so´n  muß ich mir nicht antun -das bischen was Angler entnehmen fällt mit Sicherheit nicht
groß ins Gewicht . Schuld  an dieser Fehleinschätzung sind in erster Linie die Angelkutter 
Käpitäne . Wenn ein Kamerateam an Bord war haben sie die guten Fischgründe angefahren was
sie mit gelegentlicher Kundschaft selten gemacht haben . Bei der Ausfahrt aus dem Hafen wußte ich 
immer schon ob es sich lohnt oder ob es eine " Kaffefahrt " wird . Werbung ist ja nun mal nötig
aber wenn daraus Schlußfolgerungen gezogen werden ist das doch schon recht Fragwürdig .


----------



## Silvio.i (14. Juni 2022)

thanatos schrieb:


> nein so´n  muß ich mir nicht antun -das bischen was Angler entnehmen fällt mit Sicherheit nicht
> groß ins Gewicht . Schuld  an dieser Fehleinschätzung sind in erster Linie die Angelkutter
> Käpitäne . Wenn ein Kamerateam an Bord war haben sie die guten Fischgründe angefahren was
> sie mit gelegentlicher Kundschaft selten gemacht haben . Bei der Ausfahrt aus dem Hafen wußte ich
> ...


Das siehst du, glaube ich, falsch.
die Angler holen schon einen nicht unerheblichen Teil an Dorsch raus. Das ist unbestritten.
ds Problem ist eher, dass die (Schlepp-) fischer gezielt ganze Schwärme vernichten. Und das gerade in der Schonzeit. Darüber hinaus werden auch die Gelege kaputt gemacht. Und da hätte man einfach schon vor 10 Jahren den Riegel vorschieben müssen. Und das wollte man einfach nicht machen. Und nun haben wir den Salat. Wir Angler werden jetzt mit einem (Quasi-)fangverbot, denn nichts anderes ist das Baglimit von einem Dorsch, bestraft, wärend die Fischer weiter "unbeabsichtigt" auf Dorsch fischen dürfen natürlich "nur" als Beifang und auch "nur" 460t dieses Jahr. 
In meinen Augen wird die Summe aus veränderten Klimabedingungen und gieriges Weiterfischen auf Dorsch zum totalen Zusammenbruch führen.
Und auch wenn Zimmermann, Backhaus und Co. nichts dafür können, trägt ihre Untätigkeit, bzw viel zu spätes und teilweise falsches Handeln ihren Teil zur Ausrottung des Dorsches bei.


----------

